# POLL - Y'all Want Anymore of Them Breadboard Lessons?



## BuddytheReow (May 16, 2022)

Just trying to gauge general interest. I know I did a lot of rapid fire breadboarding and other lessons in the Test Kitchen last year and not sure if anyone wants to have the torch passed to them. I don't mind doing them, but I just want to know if others will still benefit from new ones.

Also, does anyone have a request for a certain circuit? No, I won't do a Low Tide, lol


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 16, 2022)

Although I consider myself fairly breadboard competent, I voted yes anyway cuz it's stuff like this that adds value to the content here


----------



## fig (May 16, 2022)

I’m still interested and still going through these as time permits. Knowing how to build a pedal and knowing how one works are completely different. Your tutorials help to bridge that gap. The great part is they’ll be here when I’m ready, so thank you so much for doing these.


----------



## GizzWizzKing (May 16, 2022)

Agreed with everyone above. Your tutorials are actively teaching me to read schematics which is invaluable. As far as suggestions, I appreciate tutorials over the simpler circuits sold at PedalPCB. Those provide people (self included) with experience and training so they are able to breadboard the circuit and make adjustments or experiment as they desire prior to finalizing mods etc. worked really well for my bosstone/fuzzly bear.


----------



## EGRENIER (May 16, 2022)

Absolutely, your last tutorial was a good starting point for me.  I've had breadboard in my tool box for a while but couldn't mustard the will to start using them...


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 16, 2022)

I’d like to see a tutorial on breadboard organization (ie, how you store all of the m/f and m/m connector leads, etc) to speed up breadboard workflow. I always find myself scrambling on the breadboard


----------



## BuddytheReow (May 16, 2022)

EGRENIER said:


> Absolutely, your last tutorial was a good starting point for me.  I've had breadboard in my tool box for a while but couldn't mustard the will to start using them...


Sorry, which tutorial was my "last one"?


----------



## fig (May 16, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Sorry, which tutorial was my "last one"?


That one where you built the guitar pedal on the breadboard.


----------



## Big Monk (May 16, 2022)

More is always betterer


----------



## BuddytheReow (May 27, 2022)

Would anyone like to take a shot at a breadboard tutorial? It can be anything, large or small. I am curious to see how others may breadboard a circuit and their layout thought process


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 27, 2022)

I'll do one next time I make something on the breadboard


----------



## andare (May 28, 2022)

I'm going to breadboard a Pep Box and an Os Mutantes fuzz and I was thinking of documenting the process. It'd be interesting since I'm a total noob.


----------



## BuddytheReow (May 28, 2022)

andare said:


> I'm going to breadboard a Pep Box and an Os Mutantes fuzz and I was thinking of documenting the process. It'd be interesting since I'm a total noob.


As along as the circuit works and we can understand your pictures/write up you’re good


----------



## andare (May 28, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> As along as the circuit works and we can understand your pictures/write up you’re good


 I used to write tutorials for a living so the posts should be decent enough. Obviously I won't do it if the circuit doesn't work. Not trying to steal your thunder BTW


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 28, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Would anyone like to take a shot at a breadboard tutorial? It can be anything, large or small. I am curious to see how others may breadboard a circuit and their layout thought process



Sure, here goes...

1.  A neat layout is important.





2.  Organize your parts.




3. Do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 14, 2022)

Reviving this older thread. Are there any requests out there for any particular PPCB? Or if not a particular circuit, possibly how to breadboard a certain circuit block (i.e. EQ section)? I would love to contribute to this community in any way I can that would be helpful to anyone.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 14, 2022)

You could pick one of my "This Week on the Breadboard" circuits, make a clean & neat breadboard of it.  'cause you've seen what mess I make of it.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 14, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You could pick one of my "This Week on the Breadboard" circuits, make a clean & neat breadboard of it.  'cause you've seen what mess I make of it.


Chuck, your breadboard builds are a neat mess to begin with 

On a more serious note, I'll take a look at your Boneyard posts and see if I have those components in stock.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jun 16, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Reviving this older thread. Are there any requests out there for any particular PPCB? Or if not a particular circuit, possibly how to breadboard a certain circuit block (i.e. EQ section)? I would love to contribute to this community in any way I can that would be helpful to anyone.


I'd say having levels would be great. Like a beginner level could cover something like the Ionizer, intermediate could be something like a Rat (Muroidea), then advanced could be something more complex like the Plumes or something.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 16, 2022)

Any of the PedalPCB board that you're considering, but can't decide, are excellent candidates for breadboarding.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 16, 2022)

Danbieranowski said:


> I'd say having levels would be great. Like a beginner level could cover something like the Ionizer, intermediate could be something like a Rat (Muroidea), then advanced could be something more complex like the Plumes or something.


This is a phenomenal idea! Looking back at my other tutorials they are all rather simple and BJT based. I should work my way into opamp territory next.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 16, 2022)

Rat & TS are obvious choices.

For a more advanced build, how about one of the Revv or Friedman pedals?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jun 16, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Rat & TS are obvious choices.
> 
> For a more advanced build, how about one of the Revv or Friedman pedals?


There are things in the Friedman circuit I'd love to understand (like how the tight controls work).


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 16, 2022)

Danbieranowski said:


> There are things in the Friedman circuit I'd love to understand (like how the tight controls work).


Ask and ye shall receive...

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/la-petite-boite.5979/#post-126572


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jun 16, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...
> 
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/la-petite-boite.5979/#post-126572


You're the best!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 5, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Reviving this older thread. Are there any requests out there for any particular PPCB? Or if not a particular circuit, possibly how to breadboard a certain circuit block (i.e. EQ section)? I would love to contribute to this community in any way I can that would be helpful to anyone.


Since I am building the OD-1.. I wouldn't mind seeing the SD-1 that PedalPCB has and a little comparison on the differences.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 5, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Reviving this older thread. Are there any requests out there for any particular PPCB? Or if not a particular circuit, possibly how to breadboard a certain circuit block (i.e. EQ section)? I would love to contribute to this community in any way I can that would be helpful to anyone.



How about one of the Skreddy pedals?  Screw Driver and Hybrid Fuzz Driver are fun pedals and not complicated.  As an added bonus, they contain Germanium transistors.


----------



## Locrian99 (Nov 5, 2022)

I’ve currently got a blues breaker on my breadboard and plan on (when I stop with other projects).   Piecing together differences from the Parthenon and glory hole.   Taking this and that making other changes a long the way.    I’m not breadboarding master though.   But I feel like things like this would be beneficial taking the core circuit and looking at what changes were made with pedals based on it.


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 5, 2022)

Locrian99 said:


> I’ve currently got a blues breaker on my breadboard and plan on (when I stop with other projects).   Piecing together differences from the Parthenon and glory hole.   Taking this and that making other changes a long the way.    I’m not breadboarding master though.   But I feel like things like this would be beneficial taking the core circuit and looking at what changes were made with pedals based on it.


I literally just ripped apart my blues breaker on my breadboard to breadboard Chucks digital reverb. Its a monster not quite done with it yet but its fun building nonetheless!



I have to run through it again somethings wrong....thats tomorrows quest....


----------



## Locrian99 (Nov 5, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> I literally just ripped apart my blues breaker on my breadboard to breadboard Chucks digital reverb. Its a monster not quite done with it yet but its fun building nonetheless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy I think your yellow jumper is in the wrong strip 😂

I think my kid has this puzzle in an activity book which jumper does the dog take to get home


----------



## Locrian99 (Nov 5, 2022)

What were your thoughts on the blues breaker.   I have the old school one on right now.   Seems bright and lacking gain the little bit I’ve messed with it so far.


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 5, 2022)

Locrian99 said:


> What were your thoughts on the blues breaker.   I have the old school one on right now.   Seems bright and lacking gain the little bit I’ve messed with it so far.


So i thought the same thing in fact i actually breadboarded to figure out how to add more gain ended up not taking far cause i just played it   then ended up ripping it apart today after it sat there for like a month. Going to breadboard it again in the future. Interestingly enough though i remember using 2 Tl071s cause i was out of Tl072s. It sounded ok but i wouldnt recommend it its just more work to get the same result.


----------



## Locrian99 (Nov 5, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> So i thought the same thing in fact i actually breadboarded to figure out how to add more gain ended up not taking far cause i just played it   then ended up ripping it apart today after it sat there for like a month. Going to breadboard it again in the future. Interestingly enough though i remember using 2 Tl071s cause i was out of Tl072s. It sounded ok but i wouldnt recommend it its just more work to get the same result.


Yea I want to play with like the gain switch from the Parthenon and adding the cap like the glory hole to the clipping stage.   My understanding is that 6k8 in the clipping stage is to allow clean signal to pass not clipped thought like a 1-2k with a 5k pot might be cool there.


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 5, 2022)

Locrian99 said:


> Yea I want to play with like the gain switch from the Parthenon and adding the cap like the glory hole to the clipping stage.   My understanding is that 6k8 in the clipping stage is to allow clean signal to pass not clipped thought like a 1-2k with a 5k pot might be cool there.


Very cool ideas. Im a fan of the JHS morning glory.  You should also add the high/low pass filter like the Morning Glory im a huge fan of that and feel like every blues breaker variant should have it haha


----------

